# lf bigger fish



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

hi im starting my 125 as a fowler so im looking for cheap bigger fish thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

what do you consider cheap bigger fish? don't mean too be rude but everybodies cheap bigger fish is a different term... just trying to understand your term... $30-$50... $50-$100... i consider cheap $100-$200 because any nice big fish that i have like a 8" French angel cost $300+... then again there are cheap bigger fish that are free but usually full of hole in the head that nobody wants especially 6-8"+ blue tangs...



malibu aka justinking said:


> hi im starting my 125 as a fowler so im looking for cheap bigger fish thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

im not into the high price ones ill pay upto 80 bucks depending on location


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

man i just turned down 80lbs of live rock and a dog face puffer, wrasse, trigger fish and a squirle fish. the guy wanted $200 for it all. did not have the money at the time and he would not wait till today when i got paid. he sold the tank, the buyer wanted it as fresh water. he ended up taking it all to lf store. probably only got 100 for it. o well.
Srry to release frustration on your thread, but saw it and thaught if only you posted sooner i could have given you his number


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

ive had the add up for awhile now wut petstore did he take it to were did he live?


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah sorry i should have said if only i would havve seen your posting sooner. i think he went to fish world in langley. he lived in cloverdale. i will contacct him to see ifhe has not gone yet, cross fingers..


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top not interested in fresh water only salt


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

daily bump!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## Jack (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw a pocupine pufferfish on canreef livestock buy sell for $25


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

dam dont have canreef send me link thanks


----------



## Jack (Sep 29, 2010)

Fishes for sale, need to shut down tank - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump still looking or im considiring selling the tank rock stand


----------

